# Work needed ASAP



## chrismcle (Sep 7, 2010)

Hey there my name is chris...im 34 years old have been cutting since 1998 started climbing this year..i am 1 hour east of ottawa, ontario...i will drive to the city everyday if need be...i am a single father and really need the work so if you need a good, experienced ground operator that works hard or want to give an aspiring climber a chance and impart some of your knowledge please contact me...PM ME and we will chat...
Cheers
Chris


----------

